# Mentality of some people



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Earlier this morning I was parked at the Tesco's at the back of Heathrow.

To the left of me was 2 empty spaces. Directly in front of me is the "Click & Collect" grocery collection building.

Next to that, there was so many empty spaces, Stevie Wonder could of landed the Space Shuttle and he still wouldn't of hit anyone.

A foreign van, left hand drive pulls in, and parks. He's the van on the extreme left of the photo.

His mate then turns up, again, foreign van, left hand drive. Bearing in mind, that directly in front of me is the "Click & Collect" point!!!!

Guess where this numpty parks?!?.....:wall:  :wall:

Bearing in mind again, he's in a left hand drive, and he struggled to get out his van.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^:lol:^^^


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

So annoying. People are just stupid.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I can believe it chap , happened to me a number of times


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nanoman said:


>


It was the Stevie Wonder bit what did, eh?....:lol:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

These bloody foreign vans taking up our spaces!!! lol


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh dear god, he parked next to you!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

B17BLG said:


> Oh dear god, he parked next to you!!


Basically, errr, yes. Wasn't angry or anything, just the simple fact half the car park was empty, but he decided to plonk his van next to me. He made it hard for himself any way by reversing into the space next to me. It took him several attempts to do that simple task.

Stupid numpty should of parked next to his mate in the other van.

But yes, he parked next to me, the shock of it........


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

neilos said:


> Basically, errr, yes. Wasn't angry or anything, just the simple fact half the car park was empty, but he decided to plonk his van next to me. He made it hard for himself any way by reversing into the space next to me. It took him several attempts to do that simple task.
> 
> Stupid numpty should of parked next to his mate in the other van.
> 
> But yes, he parked next to me, the shock of it........


Next you'll tell her he used a hand car wash?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

B17BLG said:


> Next you'll tell her he used a hand car wash?


Err, no, but I had.....

It's just a shame you can't see how clean and shiny my car is due to the crappy phone pic..

Anyway, numpty van driver is blocking the sun, so you can't see the shine.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Similar thing happend to me a week ago, parked my car at the local hospital, the section of the car park I was in was pretty much empty, and some idiot in a zafira parked right next to me.... I did wonder why as he had plenty of spaces to choose lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

neilos said:


> Basically, errr, yes. Wasn't angry or anything, just the simple fact half the car park was empty, but he decided to plonk his van next to me. He made it hard for himself any way by reversing into the space next to me. It took him several attempts to do that simple task.
> 
> Stupid numpty should of parked next to his mate in the other van.
> 
> But yes, he parked next to me, the shock of it........


You should have started up and moved forward to see if he followed.....and if he did, move backwards again until he gets the gist of things  :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone else just thinking "id smash Miley Cyrus " ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Face the facts, he obviously liked you as do a few in these car parks judging from your recent experiences. No hiding the fact, a chauffeurs uniform is a bit of a magnet to a certain genre of society.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Anyone else just thinking "id smash Miley Cyrus " ?


^ YES!  :thumb:

(just didn't want to admit it)


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I hate this. 

Last year in leeds I parked at white ride miles away from anyone. I came back and saw this BMW parked next to me.

I got to the car and a family were walking towards me they had just got out the BMW. The bloke said, 'hope you don't mind I've just had my car detailed and saw you look after your car. So I decided to park next to you as I knew you wouldn't hit it.' 

Turned out it was an M5! With 500 mile on. Best 20 minute chats I've had with a stranger in my life. Don't think the mrs and his kids were happy


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> Face the facts, he obviously liked you as do a few in these car parks judging from your recent experiences. No hiding the fact, a chauffeurs uniform is a bit of a magnet to a certain genre of society.


Always seems to happen to me when the car is clean. Think next time I'll wear scruffy jeans and a hoodie, and not clean the car....

I could just imagine what he was thinking. "Oh, park next to him, nice shiny car, be easier to find when we come back"


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's the solution


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> Here's the solution


Haha....:thumb:

People were practically doing that at the Tesco at Twickenham last Saturday.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

S63 said:


> Here's the solution


Where do you put the £1 coin to release it?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

And what is wrong with my parking??? It straight and between the lines. And i didnt want it getting wet if it rained.
Took me AGES to move the trolleys out.
Plus no body nicked anything because there was so many people watching it.
And it didnt say NOT to park there


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Only problem being when Mr. Magoo tries to ram a pound coin in your front grille.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

AllenF said:


> And what is wrong with my parking??? It straight and between the lines. And i didnt want it getting wet if it rained.
> Took me AGES to move the trolleys out.
> Plus no body nicked anything because there was so many people watching it.
> And it didnt say NOT to park there


Still a shopping trolley in there


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

This was at Costco on Sunday


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> This was at Costco on Sunday


It even has a black handle to push it with.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Was going to say /\ /\ that is a shopping trolley though :lol:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm really fed up of going to car parks, and coming out to find things parked next to me.
Its almost like they think those spaces are designed for parking in :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

AllenF said:


>


This was in Nuneaton, IIRC. Legend. :lol:


----------

